# Cute Booties I promised you pics of ....



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! I promised photos of my latest cutest booties so here they are .... plus I've added some other boys' booties which I finished recently. Why do girls have to have all the fun!!

The little fluffy blue booties are made with Sirdary Snuggly DK and Stylecraft Fantasia. It is ever so soft and doesn't have too much "fluff", unlike the white ones I made last night, which have quite a bit of "fluff" .....


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Just love them, great job.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

babybop said:


> Just love them, great job.


Wow! I didn't expect a response that quickly!! Thank you!!!


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

magaret said:


> they are gorgeous


Thank you! Now I really must get a wiggle on and get ready for work ..... No rest for the wicked, as they say!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

As always they're gorgeous.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute as a button.. Maybe you should compile all bootie patterns and have them all in one book.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Cute as a button.. Maybe you should compile all bootie patterns and have them all in one book.


What a great idea! Will definitely have a think about that!!


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Lorraine2651 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute as a button.. Maybe you should compile all bootie patterns and have them all in one book.
> ...


First... they are so gorgeous! Great Job!

A book for liked/do again patterns really does come in handy. 
I use separate 3 ring binders with patterns in sheet protectors, separated by categories. So much easier to find those do-again patterns.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use in the brown booties? They are just adorable!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

They are all too cute!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

They are very sweet! Nicely done.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I really like your booties. I have a pattern which I have used since 1956 which is similar. I had always used baby yarn pastel colors. But I really like yours in different yarns. I made a pr in worsted wt verigated yarn with the rib cuffs yellow. I would like to try some different yarns. You are inspiring me.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What kind of yarn did you use in the brown booties? They are just adorable!


Awwww ...... thank you! The brown booties are made with Sirdar Snuggly Dk in a variegated colour and Sirdar Snuggly Bubbly. The Bubbly is sometimes listed as Fresco in the UK.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> I really like your booties. I have a pattern which I have used since 1956 which is similar. I had always used baby yarn pastel colors. But I really like yours in different yarns. I made a pr in worsted wt verigated yarn with the rib cuffs yellow. I would like to try some different yarns. You are inspiring me.


Thanks so much! Wow! I'm not sure I've been anyone's inspiration before, but heh .... am happy to encourage anyone to try new, bright colours and different yarns. Don't forget to post pics so we can all enjoy them.
:-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love all the booties. The blue yarns match so well. I am not familiar with the furry yarn, but it is just enough. I think the white ones are great too. Will have to look for that yarn. Funny, I just loofing at all the Sirdar yarns on-line this eve. Great work all around.


----------



## Aubrey (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so jealous of your skill, I'm not sure we can be friends..... Just kidding, but I am jealous. Your adorable booties inspired me to look at some of the bootie patterns on Etsy. I got one for Peep Toe Pumps. They are sooooooo cute, waiting to get the yarn now. I wish you lived near me, you could help me! I have absolutely no natural ability for knitting. Every stitch I make is just with determination. I guess that determination got me thru High School and College Chemistry, maybe it will work with knitting?????


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great job i love how you make each pair so different, baby boys that receive these are lucky!!!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

ahhh


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

I've been looking for a booty pattern that will actually stay on a babies foot. What pattern is this please?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't you just love those "fuzzy" booties. I have done a few. Mistakes cannot be seen, but I may be the only one who has some trouble finding the stitches in that fuzz.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Will you share your pattern... the few booties I've made the pattern isn't as adorable...


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

fab knits i agree girls shouldnt have all the fun! also nothing worse than knitting covered in piles of fluff! someone did say put moulting yarn in the freezer for a while supposed to stop the moulting


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These booties are so cute! Love them!


----------



## knitting_nanny (Apr 9, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Hi everyone! I promised photos of my latest cutest booties so here they are .... plus I've added some other boys' booties which I finished recently. Why do girls have to have all the fun!!
> 
> The little fluffy blue booties are made with Sirdary Snuggly DK and Stylecraft Fantasia. It is ever so soft and doesn't have too much "fluff", unlike the white ones I made last night, which have quite a bit of "fluff" .....


 these are so cute.


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

Love your booties! Is the pattern available?


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Waiting for your bootie patterns to appear on your website !


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I too would love the pattern


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

I downloaded the cute Mary Janes, but I didn't find a site for these little darlings. Can you refresh my memory?


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

cute! cute! cute!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dot, you do the most beautiful work. You have a gift!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i just went through all the oohs and ahhs looking at your adorable booties.


----------



## knittingmom (Jun 1, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns for this... they are just adorable...


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love them all. You do very nice work.


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

What sweet booties! Did you knit the fluffy ones with just that yarn or with another kind? I was cleaning out my yarn yesterday and still have a white fluffy skein left over what a great idea to use it up!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

These are too adorable!! Are they all the same pattern? I have a new grandbaby due any day now. Would you be willing to share the pattern...I would love to make a pair for her!


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree, there needs to be more boy patterns available.
Like all the other booties you've made, they are very nice.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Darling booties, i just started a pair of booties and they are looking nice. will post when they are done.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

oh my god these are just beautiful, I made one mary jane but mine dont look like yours, I wish I knew what Im doin wrong what size needle do you use.I used 4 ply yarn and I believe 6 needle. HELP need a book of your work, lol


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Superdot,

Did you use the Debbie Bliss Garter Stitch booty pattern for your boy's brown, striped botties and did you say the yarn you used for the booties was Sirdar Snuggly Dk?

Thanks much,
Jeannine


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Almost makes me want to have another baby! Verry cute.
Beautiful work.


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

So cute! And I love the fuzzy yarn. Hope all is back to normal at your office.


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your Booties Are Adorable, Would Love To Have The Pattern If You Are Sharing!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Simply ADORABLE!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

blumbergsrus your hairstyle is awesome! I want my hair like that!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I do the same. That way I can find the pattern very easily. I also attach a photo of the sweater, a sample of the yarn along with the lable.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute. The luck baby who get those.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorraine, they are just too precious for words! You do such beautiful work...God Bless...Betty


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

GORGEOUS


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just amazed every time I look at your "Sock Booties". They are adorable.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you are definitely the Queen of Booties. Thank you for sharing your many gorgeous little foot coverings!!! Each pair is very special and beautifully crafted!


----------



## Ohshoot (May 4, 2011)

May I ask where and how to get the patterns?


----------



## wyobttrfly (May 5, 2011)

They are all delightful!! Beautiful work. You are making me want to knit some booties!!


----------



## diane (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwwh! my kids feet were never that little!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I love these booties ~ especially the little boys blue with brown ones. Can you please tell me where I can kind this pattern and what type yarn you used? Thanks.
Carol L.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

I too would love the pattern for the brown ones!


----------



## huntersgrammie (May 25, 2011)

great where do i find the pattern. i have a 2 year old grandson that loves slippers cause he gets to play hockey in them on the hardwood floors. lol and i am having a granddaughter in oct. so i am set. just need the pattern. any luck . thanks


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Everything you do is extra special. Just precious.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Aubrey said:


> I am so jealous of your skill, I'm not sure we can be friends..... Just kidding, but I am jealous. Your adorable booties inspired me to look at some of the bootie patterns on Etsy. I got one for Peep Toe Pumps. They are sooooooo cute, waiting to get the yarn now. I wish you lived near me, you could help me! I have absolutely no natural ability for knitting. Every stitch I make is just with determination. I guess that determination got me thru High School and College Chemistry, maybe it will work with knitting?????


I love your sense of humour and think we would make great friends as I have a cheeky sense of humour too! I'm sure your determination will help with your knitting as sometimes a project can seem daunting or we get bored and give up part-way through, but it's a wonderful feeling when you finally have that finished item and can proudly show it off. It doesn't matter that we don't live close. I've got a couple of ladies who send me their patterns when they get stuck and I write it out step-by-step for them - we haven't had to give up on any pattern yet!! Stay happy ........ Dot


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

So cute - do you have a pattern name/number you use that you could share?


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Don't you just love those "fuzzy" booties. I have done a few. Mistakes cannot be seen, but I may be the only one who has some trouble finding the stitches in that fuzz.


One of my fears is that I will drop a stitch in the fuzzy yarn and not notice until I see a gaping hole! However, I make sure I count each row as I go (or at least every couple of rows) - a lot less to undo that way! It's also sometimes difficult to know how many rows you've done if you lose count, but I've learned to go by feel now as well, although that's mostly only possible when you're knitting garter stitch and can feel the "ridges" .....


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lorraine, I think it is one bootie pattern knit up in different yarns which makes them all look different.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dot, you do the most beautiful work. You have a gift!


Thank you so much. I certainly LOVE knitting/crocheting and making baby things in particular and hopefully that love shines through in the finished product .... and thanks to EVERYONE for your lovely comments ....


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Your booties look just heavenly. Wish mine would come out looking like yours. You should compile your patterns with photos and sell the book. You would make a mint!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> oh my god these are just beautiful, I made one mary jane but mine dont look like yours, I wish I knew what Im doin wrong what size needle do you use.I used 4 ply yarn and I believe 6 needle. HELP need a book of your work, lol


Thanks for your lovely comments. I mostly use DK yarn and 3.25mm (10) needles for newborn sizes and 4mm (8) for a little larger bootie. I also use the same size needles when I use 4ply. I'm not sure what the US equivalents are for the needles, but it will be online somewhere.

Did you use the free Mary Jane pattern (available at http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm as well as several other websites)? This is a basic pattern and I suggest you use scrap wool/cotton and perhaps make a few booties (not necessarily a pair), and perhaps add a couple of rows of garter stitch and add a couple more decreases on the decrease row. Play around with the pattern until you have a bootie you're happy with.

Having said all that, I've just looked at that particular pattern again, and it's not really how I do mine at all ..... and I actually do the straps differently also. One way is to knit the straps separately and sew them on - that way both straps look exactly the same (as you will have noticed that following the basic pattern, the straps are definitely different) ......

If I can be of any help to ANYone, you can send pics of your work, or details of any pattern you're having trouble with, to my email address ([email protected]) and I can offer suggestions ..... hopefully I'll get around to writing up my patterns after my trip to NYC.

Hang in there and don't give up on the MJ's .....


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> Superdot,
> 
> Did you use the Debbie Bliss Garter Stitch booty pattern for your boy's brown, striped botties and did you say the yarn you used for the booties was Sirdar Snuggly Dk?
> 
> ...


Hi Jeannine,

No, the pattern is entirely my own ..... The brown (or "coffee") and blue striped booties are actually made with Peter Pan DK. The variegated brown Sock Booties (again my own pattern) are made with Sirdar Snuggly and Sirdar Snuggly Bubbly.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> So cute! And I love the fuzzy yarn. Hope all is back to normal at your office.


Thanks so much ..... and yes, the office is back to "normal" (whatever "normal" means ... lol), although I'm run off my feet and getting even more tired by the end of each day. Thankfully, my 3-day weekend starts at 4pm this afternoon and I then only have 4 days at work before flying off to New York on the 13th to see my son and d-i-l ...... I am so excited now, although it's going to be a long flight and I haven't been overseas since I was 7!!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

I want to thank you for taking the time to write me, as for the needles I think the mm are on our needles too. When will you be goin tp NYC, I live about 500 miles away Im Next to Niagara Falls. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> I think you are definitely the Queen of Booties. Thank you for sharing your many gorgeous little foot coverings!!! Each pair is very special and beautifully crafted!


Thank you so much! I certainly hope I don't get a really big head with all these lovely compliments!!!! I think if you love doing something, it usually shows in the end product and I certainly love knitting and crocheting baby things.

Words of encouragement are truly inspiring and I think we should all be encouraging, especially with our children and grandchildren.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> I want to thank you for taking the time to write me, as for the needles I think the mm are on our needles too. When will you be goin tp NYC, I live about 500 miles away Im Next to Niagara Falls. Hope you enjoy


I'm more than happy to write to you! I'm usually only online while eating breakfast Mons-Thurs though, so please don't think I'm ignoring you if I don't answer straight away!

I'm leaving Sydney on 13th, which means I get into NYC on the 13th also!! I just have to sort out what knitting projects to take with me on the plane and pack my bags and I'll be ready to go! It would have been nice to get to see Falls, but that might have to wait for another time .....


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is the basic pattern for the booties. Use different yarns. The size of the bootie will depend on the yarn you use. The pattern was for DK baby yarn. Size 6 American size needles.

Cast on 26 stitches. 
Knit 12 rows k,1. P,1 ( this makes the rib cuff for ankle.

Next row K,1, * W, F, K, 2 tog., rept from* to last st., K, 1.

Next row, Purl to last st. K, 1.

Next row knit 18 sts. Turn

next row K, 10.

Knit 14 rows on these 10 sts. for instep. Break off yarn.

With right side of work facing, commencing where sts. were left and using same needle knit up 9 sts. along side instep. K. accross 10 sts. 0n needle K, 9 sts from other side of instep. K. remaining 8 sts. ( 44 stitches).

Knit 9 rows.

Shape foot as follows:-

1 st. row K, 1. K, 2 tog., K, 17, (K, 2 tog.) twice, K, 17, K, 2. tog, K, 1.

2nd row, - knit

3 rd row - K,1, K, 2 tog, K, 15, ( K 2 tog.) twice. K 15, K 2 tog, K1.

Cast off. Press lightly and sew up. Crochet a chain or use ribbon to thread through the ankle holes.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Sophie5 said:


> Your booties look just heavenly. Wish mine would come out looking like yours. You should compile your patterns with photos and sell the book. You would make a mint!


Thank you! I really didn't think my booties and baby knitting/crocheting would attract so much attention, so you never know - I will definitely have to think a bit harder about how to share my patterns.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Lorraine, I think it is one bootie pattern knit up in different yarns which makes them all look different.


I have a basic pattern and *change it* to suit different yarns etc ..... so it's not just one pattern for everything.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Ohshoot said:


> May I ask where and how to get the patterns?


The patterns for my booties are still in my head at the moment, but I'm hoping to get them down on paper ..... I've just got a lot on at the moment, so it won't get done for a while yet though.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Superdot, do you ever take a rest? Those are beautiful


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

For those who have suggested I use a binder/book to store my patterns, would you be surprised if I told you I had about 10 of them already!!!! I have the patterns classified under brand (Peter Pan, Sirdar, etc) and what ply yarn is used, but I need to have a major tidy up and sort through them all again as I take patterns out that I want to make up next and then after that, but then I end up with so many of them and not enough hours in the day to knit them up, so they all need re-filing back into the appropriate binder. I also have one specifically for booties, one for beanies/hats, and a separate one for patterns I've bought online and for those that were free online.

Of course, most of my own patterns are still in my head, although I do keep a journal handy to jot down notes and ideas re new designs etc.

Oh, I've also got quite a pile of patterns I've doubled-up on and when I get back from the US, I will be posting them on my website to sell.

Talk to you all soon ...... Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Superdot, do you ever take a rest? Those are beautiful


I'm usually VERY tired on the days I work and fall asleep as soon as I get home and sit down ..... or sometimes I start knitting and fall asleep mid row. If only I didn't have to sleep at all, I could knit! knit! knit!

The trip to NY will be a great opportunity to finish the blanket I'm crocheting for my grandson, so that will definitely have to go with me on the plane.

Oh, and I made a pair of pink fluffy booties last night and will post a photo over the weekend, along with some of the ones I made a while ago ..... just to inspire people to try different things.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> For those who have suggested I use a binder/book to store my patterns, would you be surprised if I told you I had about 10 of them already!!!!


No, not really surprised :lol: 
But glad to hear you have a system .. they are expected to be in disarray...aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Here is the basic pattern for the booties. Use different yarns. The size of the bootie will depend on the yarn you use. The pattern was for DK baby yarn. Size 6 American size needles.
> 
> Cast on 26 stitches.
> Knit 12 rows k,1. P,1 ( this makes the rib cuff for ankle.
> ...


I'm sorry, I know you've listed this as a basic pattern, but this is NOT the pattern I used and, in fact, MY pattern is a LOT easier than this - no breaking off yarn and picking up stitches and mine start at the bottom, not at the top!!!

I don't understand why people have to post patterns or links and say that they're "THE" pattern!! If you want to share a pattern, by all means do so, but please NOT under photos of MY booties and have people think this is the pattern I've used when it isn't. I'm getting a little upset as this is not the first time it has happened.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Even though this isn't (apparently) exactly the pattern of the booties in the picture, I do appreciate you giving us a pattern for booties. Hopefully your pattern will be similar to the lovely booties in the pictures.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I resent it that visitors feel that they are entitled to patterns of things they see shared. We would love to have them but there can be many reasons why this isn't possible. I also agree that we should assume that we know what patterns someone else has used. I still say you are the Queen of Booties and your designs and yarns are exquisite. I hope I can knit like you when I grow up!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I certainly did not intend to suggest that the pattern I posted was the pattern for your booties. What I did say originally was that the pattern I have used for many years made booties that looked just like your pattern. I did not intend to tramp on your toes.

The only reason I posted the pattern was because people e-mailed me and asked me to share my pattern. Many people have admired your booties and wanted to try making them. So I decided to share my pattern because the results would be much the same.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

You are more artistic and than most of us, Superdot! I'm great when it comes to following a pattern, but not so good at making changes that work. Please let us know when you DO get your patterns written out. I'm sure most of us would be very willing to purchase them from your website (If the postage is not too high to the U.S.)


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Superdot, I would also be thrilled to purchase your patterns when they become available. Keep up the outstanding work!!!!!


----------



## missro007 (May 24, 2011)

Adorable! They're so cute & perfect!


----------



## missro007 (May 24, 2011)

Adorable! And so perfect! Great job!


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dot,
As usual you do an amazing job, just wonderful work. I know when I see something of yours I'll want to make it too. Will you make the pattern available for purchase.

Best to you,
Jan


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the booties!!!!!! The fuzzy yarn is adorable.Love them


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

hi dear, I just had a thought if you want to make extra money bring the booties with you, Im sure a lot of people on this side would buy them , wish I was there with you , me with jewelry and you with the knittin , lol


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> hi dear, I just had a thought if you want to make extra money bring the booties with you, Im sure a lot of people on this side would buy them , wish I was there with you , me with jewelry and you with the knittin , lol


I wish we all lived closer too! I was thinking this morning that perhaps we should have arranged a workshop or something while I'm in NY so that we could all get together and make a pair of Mary Jane's or something. Maybe next time I come over?????


----------



## gaylep (May 13, 2011)

Wouldnt it be wonderfull if all Paradisers world wide could get together what a time we would all have, one can but dream xxxxx


Superdot2007 said:


> mrssonsew said:
> 
> 
> > hi dear, I just had a thought if you want to make extra money bring the booties with you, Im sure a lot of people on this side would buy them , wish I was there with you , me with jewelry and you with the knittin , lol
> ...


----------



## GrannyR (May 22, 2011)

really sweet, keep them coming.


----------



## Juls (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my Goodness, they are adorable. Could you please forward on the pattern. I am a new knitter, and they look like something I could handle at this point. I have joined a knitting club which I am enjoying so much. I knit mostly baby hats but these booties will make a nice set.
Juls


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Juls said:


> Oh my Goodness, they are adorable. Could you please forward on the pattern. I am a new knitter, and they look like something I could handle at this point. I have joined a knitting club which I am enjoying so much. I knit mostly baby hats but these booties will make a nice set.
> Juls


Check the previous posts. Dot gave us the pattern.


----------



## Juls (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, not sure how to check the previous posts.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

scroll down and you'll see numbers on the right. click on the number before yours to see the previous page.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with patterns THIS POPULAR, they certainly warrant being sold in compensation for the efforts to write them out and share them. I'm also more than happy to pay for patterns that are this special especially in hopes of getting an end product as nice as Superdot has shared with us.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

If Dot posted a basic booties pattern I can't find it...help?


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> If Dot posted a basic booties pattern I can't find it...help?


go to page 6 or you might have to go to 5 with so many posts.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> If Dot posted a basic booties pattern I can't find it...help?


Superdot didn't post a basic booties pattern but MegK did:

"Here is the basic pattern for the booties. Use different yarns. The size of the booties will depend on the yarn you use. The pattern was for DK baby yarn. Size 6 American size needles."

Cast on 26 stitches. 
Rows 1 - 12: K1, P1 (This makes the ankle rib cuff)
Row 13: K1, * WF (Wool Forward = YO), K2tog, rep. from* to last stitch, K1
Row 14: Purl to last stitch, K1
Row 15: K18, Turn
Row 16: K10
Knit 14 rows on these 10 stitches for instep. 
Break off yarn.

With right side of work facing, starting where stitches were left and using the same needle, knit up (pick up) 9 sttitches along the side instep.
K across 10 sts. 
0n needle K9 from other side of instep. 
K8 remaining stitches. ( 44 stitches).
Knit 9 rows.

Shape foot as follows:
Row 1: K1, K2tog, K17, (K2tog) twice, K17, K2tog, K1
Row 2: K
Row 3: K1, K2tog, K15, (K2tog) twice, K15, K2tog, K1.

Cast off. Press lightly and sew up. Crochet a chain or use ribbon to thread through the ankle holes.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > If Dot posted a basic booties pattern I can't find it...help?
> ...


Jeannine, I'm confused by this one and hope Dot will make one available for purchase. Thank you. ;-)


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

[/quote]Jeannine, I'm confused by this one and hope Dot will make one available for purchase. Thank you. ;-)[/quote]

We all hope Superdot makes one available. She'll have plenty of happy customers when she does.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeannine, I'm confused by this one and hope Dot will make one available for purchase. Thank you. ;-)[/quote]

We all hope Superdot makes one available. She'll have plenty of happy customers when she does.[/quote]

Right, you are!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

MegK, THANK YOU for posting your bootie directions. I've printed them out and will definitely be giving them a try!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

CoralDawn said:


> MegK, THANK YOU for posting your bootie directions. I've printed them out and will definitely be giving them a try!


Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are all so sweet. They sure put the ones I made to shame. I have to get a new pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> fab knits i agree girls shouldnt have all the fun! also nothing worse than knitting covered in piles of fluff! someone did say put moulting yarn in the freezer for a while supposed to stop the moulting


None of the yarns I use "moult" at all, so I've never had this problem, which is a good thing seeing as I knit mostly baby items!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> I certainly did not intend to suggest that the pattern I posted was the pattern for your booties. What I did say originally was that the pattern I have used for many years made booties that looked just like your pattern. I did not intend to tramp on your toes.
> 
> The only reason I posted the pattern was because people e-mailed me and asked me to share my pattern. Many people have admired your booties and wanted to try making them. So I decided to share my pattern because the results would be much the same.


It's not my intention to upset anyone or to be ungrateful when people list other patterns, however, because this comment came up under my photos with the words "_Here is the basic pattern for the booties_", I felt it was saying that it was the basic pattern for MY booties ..... I've said all along that the forum comments can be a little tricky to follow and sometimes comments appear under the "wrong" topics unless we go back to Page 1 and the original post and I honestly didn't know you were referring to your own pattern, so I do apologise for that.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

They are all great! Very creative :-D


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > If Dot posted a basic booties pattern I can't find it...help?
> ...


No, I haven't posted a complete basic pattern like this, but I have definitely left links to basic patterns for Mary Jane booties etc. However, there's a lot of navigating to do to find some of these past posts!

To give you a little hint though, there are EASIER basic patterns around and there's a good one in the vintage _Paragon Bootee Book_ where you don't have to break yarn, pick up stitches and rejoin yarn and you work from the bottom to the top, not the other way round. You can also substitute the cuffs for ribbed cuffs ..... I'm pretty sure you can find this book online as well. If you can't, let me know and I'll see if I can track it down for you ....


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I had in previous posts I admired your booties. What I did say in one of my post was that I had a pattern that was "SIMILAR" to your pattern. The end results look pretty much the same depending on the yarn you use.

The pattern I posted was not MY pattern it was from a book of baby patterns printed in the 1950s which I purchased when I lived in England.

There are many wasy to skin a cat and there are many ways to make baby booties.

I also do not have control of what order my posts appear on the message board. I am sorry that it came up under your message but that is how the message boards work.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Jeannine, I'm confused by this one and hope Dot will make one available for purchase. Thank you. ;-)


We all hope Superdot makes one available. She'll have plenty of happy customers when she does.[/quote]

Right, you are![/quote]

Thank you, lovely ladies, for your comments. While I try to find time to get my patterns on paper, if you scroll down the messages you will see that I've added where you can find an EASIER basic pattern than the one printed out here, with no breaking off yarn, picking up stitches and re-joining yarn etc, and you work from the bottom to the top which I also think is much easier. If you can't find that message, the book I refer to is the vintage _Paragon Bootee Book_ which I'm pretty sure you can also find FREE online, and it's always for sale on Ebay and other similar sites. I will try to find the link again. The book lists a basic pattern to start off quite a few different bootie patterns and you can always substitute the cuffs they use for a ribbed cuff. You can also play around with different plys, different size needles, different yarns and different numbers of stitches to make different sized booties!! I hope this helps ..... and, yes, I will try to get my patterns down on paper as soon as possible.

Hugs and blessings to you all!!

Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

jan072 said:


> Hi Dot,
> As usual you do an amazing job, just wonderful work. I know when I see something of yours I'll want to make it too. Will you make the pattern available for purchase.
> 
> Best to you,
> Jan


Hi Jan, Thanks so much ..... I will be making the patterns available as soon as I can get them down on paper, but I've got a fair bit on at the moment including a trip to visit my son in America next week ..... in the meantime, I've listed where you can find an EASY BASIC pattern which you can play around with to make similar booties - _Paragon Bootee Book_ - and I'm pretty sure you can also find the book free online. Hope this helps till I get my patterns out ..... Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Juls said:


> Oh my Goodness, they are adorable. Could you please forward on the pattern. I am a new knitter, and they look like something I could handle at this point. I have joined a knitting club which I am enjoying so much. I knit mostly baby hats but these booties will make a nice set.
> Juls


Thanks so much, Juls, and I'm glad you've taken up knitting!! I don't have my patterns out yet in print, but will be getting them down on paper as soon as possible. In the meantime, if you want an EASY BASIC bootie pattern, try the vintage _Paragon Bootee Book_ which I'm pretty sure you can find for free online, but you can always buy it from Ebay and other similar sites. Happy Knitting!! Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Here's the link to the _Paragon Bootee Book_ online and an EASY BASIC Bootie pattern which you can play around with to make similar booties to the ones I've made ..... http://vintageknits.wordpress.com/tag/bootees/


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

thank you for the link, I love the Rock-a-bye Bootee


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Jeannine said:
> 
> 
> > gracieanne said:
> ...


Thanks, Dot!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

adorable,you have a good imagination to get so many different designs.i would buy a copy of a book of bootie patterns if you ever do get one published,or even printed out at home.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dot, I admire your patience. You take the time in your busy schedule to answer each post individually. Considering the pressure you must feel to post your patterns, I don't know how you do it.

Please enjoy your trip to New York. Relax and enjoy your family. It's a long trip for you, but the anticipation will keep the adrenalin flowing.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you but please tell me how did you do the laceones do u knit lace thru the holes or do u thread lace on yarn first, also when u do your book I would love to purchase it


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I would not share (and publish) a copyrighted pattern from a book on this public forum, but rather refer folks to it via the book name and author. Anyone interested could research and find it at a library or buy as a used book or ??


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> I would not share (and publish) a copyrighted pattern from a book on this public forum, but rather refer folks to it via the book name and author. Anyone interested could research and find it at a library or buy as a used book or ??


I am also concerned about the legality of posting a copyrighted pattern on a public forum, but MegK31 did say the pattern was from a book from the 1950's and perhaps copyright no longer applies????


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not any sort of an expert on copyright laws but that would concern me...no matter what the age of the publication. Perhaps the Knitting Paradise webmaster (or webmistress?) should weigh in on that one. I personally think it's best to honor all copyrights just as a matter of policy. If you learn of any updates in this regard, I would be most appreciative if you would share. Thanks.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

- Published from 1923 to 1963 - When published with no notice - now in public domain

- Published from 1964 to 1977 - When published with notice - copyright protection lasts 28 years for first term; automatic extension of 67 years for second term for a total of 95 years.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got a little smarter today...thanks!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

The pattern I posted was originally written using a different stitch pattern. I changed the pattern somewhat.


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dot, really love your booties, my granddaughter is coming to visit today will get the tape measure out to size her foot and will be placing an order.... cheers Jan


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> thank you but please tell me how did you do the laceones do u knit lace thru the holes or do u thread lace on yarn first, also when u do your book I would love to purchase it


I think I have already answered a similar question, but I don't mind doing it again ....

The lace booties are made by knitting "eyelet" lace along with your yarn .... it's very easy really. It's the same method you use if you want to make lace coathangers, tissue box cover, etc. *Make sure you read to the end before starting*, as the last bit tells you how to neaten the beginning and end of your lace.

To knit in lace (in garter stitch garment):

With wrong side of your work facing you, place the lace to the back of the work (_which will be against the right {front} side of your garment which is facing away from you_).

Insert the needle into the first stitch and through the first eyelet hole in the lace (_This is where you need to go to the end bit which tells you how to neaten the ends of your knitting-in lace_).

Yarn over needle and complete the stitch as you would normally do a knit stitch.

Follow this procedure to the end of the row and cut off the lace only (_Again, read the end bit about neatening ends of lace_).

*The IMPORTANT bit:* To neaten the ends of lace rows, overlap the lace towards you by one or two holes at the beginning and at the end of the row.

*A personal hint:* I always knit the first and last stitch just with the yarn, commencing the lace on the second stitch and ending the lace on the second last stitch. This makes it a lot easier when you are sewing up your garment/bootie.


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

They are all really cute, but my favs are the blue ones & the yellow ones!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dot, I admire your patience. You take the time in your busy schedule to answer each post individually. Considering the pressure you must feel to post your patterns, I don't know how you do it.
> 
> Please enjoy your trip to New York. Relax and enjoy your family. It's a long trip for you, but the anticipation will keep the adrenalin flowing.


Hi Doris!

Thank you so much for your lovely message! I try to answer as many comments as I can, or post a general answer if more than one person has asked or said the same (or similar) thing.

I do feel a bit under pressure re getting my patterns out, as I don't like to let people down, but having to work 4 part-days a week, get all the orders done as well as knit for family and friends and cope with my health problems, plus do housework and get things ready for my trip to NY, there just aren't enough hours in the day. However, most people, particularly anyone who loves their crafts, will say there are never enough hours in the day, so that doesn't apply to just me!! 

My daughter is calling in soon so we can do some last minute shopping for good walking shoes etc for our trip, so I really should get ready for that .... but I'll answer a few more comments first ......

Thanks again, Doris, and I'm sure once I get to the airport on the 13th, the adrenalin and excitement will really kick in!!

Take care and God bless,
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

jade48 said:


> They are all really cute, but my favs are the blue ones & the yellow ones!


Thanks so much ..... but I don't know which "yellow" ones you are referring to, as I didn't think I'd posted any photos of yellow ones ..... maybe I'm going mad and just don't remember????? :?


----------



## Ohshoot (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate the pattern. Just one question.......needle size? Double points, circular, straight???
Once again, thank you very, very much!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dot, regarding good walking shoes, I like Rockport ProWalkers. Don't know if you can buy them where you live. They are so comfortable that I even wear them to church on Sunday. I have black for winter and beige for summer. I used to buy white for summer,but I like beige better.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Ohshoot said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate the pattern. Just one question.......needle size? Double points, circular, straight???
> Once again, thank you very, very much!!!!


You're very, very welcome!! 

I just use normal everyday needles - 10 or 3.25mm (I think the American equivalent is a 3) for prem or newborn and you can take it from there, increasing in the size of the needle to get larger booties. Hope this helps ......


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

Where can I find a picture of the lace booties.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dot, regarding good walking shoes, I like Rockport ProWalkers. Don't know if you can buy them where you live. They are so comfortable that I even wear them to church on Sunday. I have black for winter and beige for summer. I used to buy white for summer,but I like beige better.


 Hi Doris,

Thanks for that .... I have heard of them, but not seen them, so might have to check when I get to the States. I often buy the same thing, but in different colours, when I find something I like and it's comfortable!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Rusbec1 said:


> Where can I find a picture of the lace booties.


You will find photos of some of my lace booties under previous topics and also on my website (the link is on my profile page) as well as a facebook page with the same name as the website, Butterfly Babywear Boutique. If you can't find them, let me know and I'll post another photo.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dot, regarding good walking shoes, I like Rockport ProWalkers. Don't know if you can buy them where you live. They are so comfortable that I even wear them to church on Sunday. I have black for winter and beige for summer. I used to buy white for summer,but I like beige better.
> ...


If you wait to buy them when you get to the States and your son belongs to AAA (American Automobile Association), you can get a 30% discount. They're not inexpensive, but the discount helps. Believe me, I get lots of wear out of mine.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Superdot2007 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thanks for letting me know ..... I LOVE all these helpful hints for when I'm in the States. This time next week I'll be at the airport with just an hour to go before the plane is due to leave .... think I might be getting a tiny bit excited now!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Hi Superdot, Just wondered where you will be visiting when you come over next week? God bless you and keep you safe!!! patti


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Hi Superdot, Just wondered where you will be visiting when you come over next week? God bless you and keep you safe!!! patti


Hi Patti, My son and d-i-l live in NJ and my son works in NYC, so we'll be doing a lot of sightseeing in NYC and possibly a trip to Washington!! This time next week we should almost be there!! I just wish I didn't have much to do between now and then .... although it probably helps with the excitement, as I probably won't be able to sleep once all the jobs/chores are out of the way .... I'm just looking forward to seeing my son, meeting his friends and extended family and seeing where he lives, as I miss him terribly .... I'm also looking forward to the actual flight now as it means I can just "knit and nap" (with the emphasis on KNIT) as I don't often get 20+ hours in a row just to sit and knit!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Was kinda hoping you were headed for Indiana...would love to meet you as I appreciate your comments and postings soooo much! May the Lord show you grace on your trip. Enjoy your time with your son!!! sp


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Was kinda hoping you were headed for Indiana...would love to meet you as I appreciate your comments and postings soooo much! May the Lord show you grace on your trip. Enjoy your time with your son!!! sp


Awwww..... that is so lovely, especially your prayer for my trip! I would have loved meeting you as well. My daughter's best friend from school lives in Indiana and they were hoping to catch up too, but won't be able to this time. Jen spent 3 months there in 2006 and thoroughly enjoyed herself.

Thanks again. Take care and God bless .....
Dot


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint (Jun 7, 2011)

Cute. I love the fuzzies.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Superdot...you seriously should consider doing a book of bootie patterns. I've bought a few and they have been such a disappointment. One was footwear for babies and there was ONE bootie pattern and the rest were socks! None of my books have booties that are as creative and attractive as the ones you've designed. You could make some $$ here...as most of the KP followers would buy your book instantly!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## sammi_5 (Jun 5, 2011)

They are all just to cute!


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so cute - especially the second pair x


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

you got that right without a heartbeat


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> Superdot...you seriously should consider doing a book of bootie patterns. I've bought a few and they have been such a disappointment. One was footwear for babies and there was ONE bootie pattern and the rest were socks! None of my books have booties that are as creative and attractive as the ones you've designed. You could make some $$ here...as most of the KP followers would buy your book instantly!


NO PRESSURE on superdot, but I think after she returns from her trip, a lot of us are going to be watching for her to offer her bootie patterns to purchase. I especially love the Mary Janes with socks attached that she showed us in her first "send" !


----------



## DottieK (Jun 22, 2011)

I love them all, also I am called dot and have a cocker spaniel, just like you and also live on South coast NSW!!
Do you have the pattern for the bootees?


----------



## wwisecup (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of this pattern tooooo cute.


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the booties. If you can share I'd love the pattern
Thanks
Linda


----------



## wwisecup (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have a knitting pattern for these booties. I crochet lots of different patterns but can't find an easy pattern to knit. I just love these. Awesome job!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## KeiraT16 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

